# Zack Snyder’s “Justice League” coming to HBO Max March 18



## Thomas Veil

This will be interesting. There will be much taken out (every frame of Joss Whedon’s footage), yet the film will be one four hour epic. That indicates a lot of new (or previously unseen) content that can’t help but make it a different movie.

It’s set for March 18, but so far only in the United States.






Looking forward to it, although Thursday is a weird-ass day of the week to release a movie.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Looking forward to it, although Thursday is a weird-ass day of the week to release a movie.



Days no longer have meaning.


----------



## Edd

My expectations couldn’t be lower. Gonna hate-watch the fuck out of this.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> Days no longer have meaning.



Can I use that excuse when I don't show up for work tomorrow morning?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> Can I use that excuse when I don't show up for work tomorrow morning?



No.

You've already admitted a willingness to watch the Snyder cut.

Think of work as your penance.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Oh come on. 

With so much of the film being new, previously unseen material, I have to believe it'll be better than the theatrical version.


----------



## JayMysteri0

No.  No.  

The Snyderverese is just something that some coked up DC Exec must have agreed to because they were in some photos with Bryan Singer.



> Kevin Smith details Zack Snyder's original plans for a Justice League trilogy
> 
> 
> While it seems increasingly unlikely that we’re never going to see the ‘Snyder Cut’ of Justice League or the planned Justice League – Part Two, it turns out that filmmaker Zack Snyder was actually planning a trilogy of films featuring DC’s greatest superheroes, which – when complete – would have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flickeringmyth.com





> The Original 5 Part Plan Story Outline. from
> SnyderCut





> Zack Snyder Justice League Trilogy Plans Revealed
> 
> 
> Kevin Smith reveals what he's heard about Zack Snyder's original plans for the 'Justice League' trilogy, including Darkseid's cameo in the Snyder Cut of 'Justice League'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collider.com



Who thought this was what DC comics is about, I have no clue, but it wasn't flying with the decade of continuity Marvel carefully built.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> No.  No.
> 
> The Snyderverese is just something that some coked up DC Exec must have agreed to because they were in some photos with Bryan Singer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who thought this was what DC comics is about, I have no clue, but it wasn't flying with the decade of continuity Marvel carefully built.



I’ve been extremely disappointed with the recent DC comics movie adaptations. I like DC better than Marvel, but they seem unable to make decent movies as of late. I remember reading the infinity gauntlet series years ago and being totally unimpressed with the silly story about magic gems that can control the universe. It was also totally lacking in drama, as it never seemed the fate of any characters was in jeopardy. Compare that with Crisis on Infinite Earths, which was truly an epic IMHO. But infinity gauntlet ended up as a multi-movie series that people loved, and Crisis got a cheesy TV adaptation.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I’ve been extremely disappointed with the recent DC comics movie adaptations. I like DC better than Marvel, but they seem unable to make decent movies as of late. I remember reading the infinity gauntlet series years ago and being totally unimpressed with the silly story about magic gems that can control the universe. It was also totally lacking in drama, as it never seemed the fate of any characters was in jeopardy. Compare that with Crisis on Infinite Earths, which was truly an epic IMHO. But infinity gauntlet ended up as a multi-movie series that people loved, and Crisis got a cheesy TV adaptation.



DC & Marvel are in weird places media wise.  I wouldn't recommend much currently story wise amongst either company as they've become completely enthralled with having the next big comic book event that inspires a film.  When it comes to film or TV, Marvel kills it film wise, DC TV & Anime.  Some of DC's best stuff has been there animated fare.






Since the success of Miles Morales Into the Spider Verse, THAT is the point of importance in DC movies.  It was very good.

Directly inspired by the comics, Justice League: The New Frontier is DC comics






It could be because of the nature of the format, but it's the polar opposite of Snyder's darker Ayn Rand inspired version of DC comics, leaning into Superman as messiah message.  JL: The New Frontier is the questions of heroes, and heroes uniting.  

DC & Snyder wanted to jump right to Thanos without any buildup, so they went right to the original Thanos in Darkseid.  

One of DC's biggest writers was so pissed off when they saw what Superman does with Zod, that it was a betrayal of the character.  I didn't quite think that, but I can see how it begins the path Snyder wanted to go that is the opposite of what DC's comics are currently.  DC's films are off course because it's film execs trying to duplicate what Marvel has already done.  Their biggest successes are when they don't try to do what Marvel has done ( Wonder Woman & Shazam ), and just try to make entertaining movies.

What Snyder was doing I have no clue, except perhaps some fetish stuff.

One of my favorites.





DC has a bunch of animated stuff that my friends really enjoy.  Once again, I believe it's because they aren't trying to copy anyone.






On the flip, Marvel's animated fares are just baaaaaddddd, but who cares with their films and now new series.

In case you've never seen this


----------



## Edd

Good read on the Snyder version here. https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2021/02/the-true-story-of-justice-league-snyder-cut

It’s going to be in 4:3 aspect ratio. He has a reason but geeze, I was already not going to enjoy it. He’s daring me to not watch it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Edd said:


> Good read on the Snyder version here. https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2021/02/the-true-story-of-justice-league-snyder-cut
> 
> It’s going to be in 4:3 aspect ratio. He has a reason but geeze, I was already not going to enjoy it. He’s daring me to not watch it.



On Twitter they keep promising everything but the sun.

With the Jared Leto Joker / Jesus pic.

To Green Lantern trending because they now promise a cameo at the end that will blow fans minds.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363875649258196994/

Which led to jokes about a Ryan Reynolds cameo, to guessing we get Hawkman.
_I say we get a cameo with Reynolds being killed and Diggle Green Lantern showing up.  But, not likely_

At this point, the only thing they haven't promised is that gourmet buttered popcorn will be delivered thru the screen.  WB is investing quite a bit into this, so the bronies have to step up and make this an internet Disney+ worthy breaking spectacle.

Notice, I didn't say it had to be good.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Edd said:


> Good read on the Snyder version here. https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2021/02/the-true-story-of-justice-league-snyder-cut
> 
> It’s going to be in 4:3 aspect ratio. He has a reason but geeze, I was already not going to enjoy it. He’s daring me to not watch it.



I was disappointed in that too. I guess that's IMAX format. (Also old school TV.) 

Elsewhere I read that Snyder's thinking on that was, "Superman needs to look heroic. He's a vertical hero. The aspect ratio should be tailored for that." I think he's the only one thinking that way. The rest of us are like, "Yeah, what about the big battle scenes and sweeping landscapes?"

I mean, I'm gonna be watching it and it's going to have the same aspect ratio as my DVDs of _Green Acres_. 

I do have to agree with Snyder on this part:



> Initially, says Snyder, Warner Bros. just wanted to release the raw footage on his laptop. “I was like, ‘That’s a no, that’s a hard no,’” he says. “And they’re like, ‘But why? You can just put up the rough cut.’” Snyder didn’t trust their motivations. “I go, ‘Here’s why. Three reasons: One, you get the internet off your back, which is probably your main reason for wanting to do this. Two, you get to feel vindicated for making things right, I guess, on some level. And then three, you get a shitty version of the movie that you can point at and go, ‘See? It’s not that good anyway. So maybe I was right.’ I was like, No chance. I would rather just have the Snyder cut be a mythical unicorn for all time.”




Overall, though, this is the part of the article that stood out to me:


> Even if she doesn’t end up liking the Snyder cut, she says, “I would rather watch one person’s chaos than a committee’s snooze-fest.”




Kind of how I feel about it. It'll be one of two things: a good movie, or a movie that's at least better than what was released to theaters.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> I was disappointed in that too. I guess that's IMAX format. (Also old school TV.)
> 
> Elsewhere I read that Snyder's thinking on that was, "Superman needs to look heroic. He's a vertical hero. The aspect ratio should be tailored for that." I think he's the only one thinking that way. The rest of us are like, "Yeah, what about the big battle scenes and sweeping landscapes?"
> 
> I mean, I'm gonna be watching it and it's going to have the same aspect ratio as my DVDs of _Green Acres_.
> 
> I do have to agree with Snyder on this part:
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, though, this is the part of the article that stood out to me:
> 
> 
> Kind of how I feel about it. It'll be one of two things: a good movie, or a movie that's at least better than what was released to theaters.



This is what stood out for me.



> But Warner Bros. did nix some of his more sweeping notions for _Justice League,_ like adding a romance between Ben Affleck’s Bruce Wayne and Amy Adams’s Lois Lane, who was mourning Superman’s death in the previous film. “The intention was that Bruce fell in love with Lois and then realized that the only way to save the world was to bring Superman back to life,” says Snyder. “So he had this insane conflict, because Lois, of course, was still in love with Superman. We had this beautiful speech where [Bruce] said to Alfred: ‘I never had a life outside the cave. I never imagined a world for me beyond this. But this woman makes me think that if I can get this group of gods together, then my job is done. I can quit. I can stop.’ And of course that doesn’t work out for him.”
> 
> It didn’t work out for Snyder either. The studio said no.




Uh wha?    

While creators had issue with his Superman, I was always scratching my head with his Batman.  I enjoy the choice of Ben Affleck as an older weary Batman.  I just kind of wished Batman was Batman, and NOT the guy who had no powers so he always uses a gun. 

Because guns are kind of a great big 'no no' with Batman, even when he did fight Darkseid himself.

You know, because it's Batman.  Anyone who knows the character knows this.  The guy is not mounting tank busting artillery to his car.

It's Batman.  There's just some core stuff you don't F with.


----------



## Thomas Veil

If you have a hankering for the more traditional DC heroes (as I sometimes do), consider this.


​These are _new_ stories based on the classic movies. I haven't read a new comic book in...oh, a couple of decades, but I could see myself going for this. (Also _Batman '66_.)









						The worlds of Richard Donner's Superman & Tim Burton's Batman getting the comic book treatment
					

Both books are scheduled to debut their first six chapters digitally on Tuesday, July 27.




					www.syfy.com


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> If you have a hankering for the more traditional DC heroes (as I sometimes do), consider this.





I'd very highly recommend this, easily in the Top 20, if not 10, greatest comics, very probably the best Superman story ever:







Available on Hoopla:

https://www.hoopladigital.com/title/11356792


----------



## JayMysteri0

Turns out that cameo Snyder's JLA is someone EVERYONE has known about, you just had to piece it together from things already said.

It ain't this guy though
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363960035060056065/



Spoiler: IF you really want to know



https://io9.gizmodo.com/we-know-the-mind-blowing-cameo-in-zack-snyders-justice-1846335429
According to our source, the cameo is none other than DC’s J’onn J’onzz, otherwise known as Martian Manhunter.

Now, fans might be thinking “Wait, it can’t be him. We already knew Martian Manhunter was in the movie. The actor himself confirmed it.” That’s true. You may recall actor Harry Lennix played General Swanwick in 2013's _Man of Steel _and 2016's _Batman v Superman_. Snyder had intended that character to turn into the shapeshifting green hero eventually. He’s also worked with _Justice League_ director Joss Whedon on _Dollhouse_.

In recent weeks, Lennix even talked to Variety to reveal that he filmed motion capture for Snyder’s _Justice League_. “[I got a call from Zack that said] “Hey, when can you come in and shoot?” So that was great,” Lennix told the trade. “I found out that it was a possibility, or at least that Martian Manhunter was going to be in it, when he revealed through the storyboard that Martha Kent is coming by visiting Lois, and then after she leaves, she reveals herself to be, in fact, Calvin Swanwick, or the Martian Manhunter. That’s how I knew about it.”

The actor is referring to storyboards Snyder revealed back in October 2019 of the scene in with Martian Manhunter reveals himself. Snyder had previously shot half of the scene but just needed the Lennix part. It seems possible that’s the scene in question here. So if all of this was already out there in the universe, why was it referred to as something that “will blow hard-core fans’ minds?” As far as we can tell, Vanity Fair was just being spoiler averse for a readership that isn’t up on all the latest superhero news. But we can confirm the reference is in regards to Martian Manhunter’s appearance.

To be fair, not everyone reads Variety. Not everyone saw Zack Snyder’s Vero two years ago. A fair amount of people won’t know it’s coming and those people will certainly be surprised (which is why we put this reveal behind a spoiler bar today). It’s not Ryan Reynolds type of mind-blowing of course, the newly cast Supergirl, or any number of other fun, multiverse recasting predictions that have dominated social media in the last 24 hours. But, it’s pretty cool nonetheless. Another instance of Snyder finally getting to complete a vision he’s planned for years.

Zack Snyder’s _Justice League_ hits HBO Max March 18.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I wish Snyder just kept making more Sucker Punch movies.  He'd be on like 6 or 7 by now.  Sure the movie didn't make a lot of sense but it was stunning to watch.  Same could be said about the Fast and Furious movies but nobody is looking to pull the plug on that franchise anytime soon.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I knew the cameo wasn’t GL, but I was hoping it was Power Girl. Now there’s somebody I could watch for four hours with a minimal plot.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I wonder what the fanbase response will be to this?


> Warner Bros Black Superman Movie Sees DC Comics eBay Sales Explodes
> 
> 
> With Ta Nehisi-Coates joining JJ Abrams on creating a new Superman movie for Warner Bros, The Hollywood Reporter was able to confirm that the project
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Something some maybe interested as we get a look at the JL movies that Snyder & Jim Lee intended



> Zack Snyder's Plans For Justice League Sequel, Illustrated By Jim Lee
> 
> 
> In 2016, Zack Snyder, Chris Terrio, and Jim Lee put together this plan for the sequels to the Justice League movie, and before the original movie was
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com






> In 2016,* Zack Snyder, Chris Terrio, *and *Jim Lee* put together this plan for the sequels to the_ Justice League_ movie, and before the original movie was rewritten in 2017. The Zack Snyder Cut of the Justice League may make some of this moot, but it will give an idea of where he was heading. Those plans have now been exhibited as part of _The Dreamscapes Of Zack Snyder's Justice League' Exhibition_ in downtown Dallas. With Zack Snyder's intention to share his original vision, ahead of The Justice League Snyder Cut launching on HBOMax. Here is a transcript of the plans, along with Jim Lee's illustrations. Images were taken by Spn_Darkness and used with permission.






> *THE HEROES' ARCS THROUGHOUT PARTS 2 AND 2A:*
> 
> Superman: With Lois' help. the back-from-the-dead Superman will learn to become Clark Kent again, feeling more human than ever as he and Lois start a family.
> 
> Wonder Woman: will reconnect with the Amazons and her mother, eventually becoming their now Queen and rejoining these isolationist warriors with the outside
> 
> Aquaman: With the help of Mara, will bring the Seven Kingdoms together, becoming the one, true King. budding a new alliance between the oceans and the surface.
> 
> The Flash: will free himself from the past, releasing his father from prison with Cyborg's help and learning how to master his time traveling abilities. literally becoming able to be in two places at once.
> 
> Cyborg: will evolve both into the modem day god of the Digital Age — and into a human once again.
> Batman: will ultimately sacrifice his life for these unlikely friends and the woman he loves — leaving behind a legacy that will never truly die.






> *JUSTICE LEAGUE 2 (2019)*​The Justice League United. We open with the Justice League in acting during a natural disaster — working as the efficient, powerful team they've become, weeks after Justice League 1. They act together. they save lives. but they're refugees. so political tension is high. The world is on edge.
> 
> In the aftermath, the Justice League regroup at the only headquarters they know — the Batcave. Flash is enthusiastic. while Superman remains a bit distant — at least with batman. And Aquaman is facing a continued skepticism of the surface world and his involvement in it by the people of Atlantis. Wonder Woman relates to Arthur, her people abandoned this world long ago.
> 
> It is clear that although the League is United, the world is not.
> 
> The League goes back to their individual lives to mend old wounds — except for Batman. who's dealing with fresh ones. left alone in the cave.
> 
> *Bruce and Lois*
> 
> Bruce secretly meets with Lois, both of them still searching for Lex Luthor. There's tension between them since Superman has returned. The meeting ends after Lois tells Bruce that Superman needs her more than ever. Bruce knows Lois is hiding something else.
> 
> *Lex Luthor recruiting his own League*
> 
> Meanwhile, deep in the Brazilian jungle, Lex locates Dr, Maw (Last seen in Wonder Woman 2017) — still alive, experimenting on herself, prolonging her life and testing new chemical weapons on unfortunate human lab rats. Like an obsessed stalker, Maru has spent decades collecting information, and artifacts, on Diana and the Amazons. Now that Diana has become known to the world, Lex offers Maw a chance at revenge — the same revenge he wants on Diana's friends, Superman and Batman. Maru accepts. Lex smiles. "Then let it begin…"
> 
> In the Atacama Desert, with Maru's help. Lex breaks Orrn and Slack mania out of the desert prison (where they were imprisoned at the end of Aquaman 2018.
> 
> Outside of Central City, in Iron Heights Penitentiary, Lex finds Len Snarl (where he was left in The Flash 2018) and offers Lex a chance to advance his weaponry and take down the Fastest Man Alive.
> 
> *Intercut Lex and the villains with the Justice League returning to their lives*
> 
> In Metropolis, Superman asks Lois when she was going to tell him. "Tell you what, Clark?" Superman says he can hear the second heartbeat — and she shouldn't call him Clark. Clark is dead, the world believes that too. Superman mistakes Lois' hesitation for fear. "It won't hurt you." he says.
> 
> At the Louvre in Paris, Diana and Menalippe (The Amazon who came to warn Diana about Steppenwolf) discover there may be a way to "remember" the path back to Themyscira. Diana must use the Lasso on herself to unlock her mind. It's a dangerous process, but Diana want to help Menalippe home — and Diana wants to see here mother again, even if she might reject her.
> 
> Diana puts the Lasso on — and suddenly she's overwhelmed by visions! In the beginning, they're wonderful. For the first time in over a century, Diana sees her home — soaring over the island — she sees the Amazons and finally, her mother. But then her visions grow dark. Diana sees herself as the God of War — in a battle with Superman. As she kills him, Diana cries out!
> 
> Menalippe frees Diana from the Lasso. Despite the pain and confusion, Diana remembers the way home…
> 
> In a Central City courthouse, Barry is at a hearing. Thanks to Cyborg, Iris, and a troop of lawyers from Wayne, the state has examined new evidence that Barry (and Vic) have presented and agree to re-open Henry Allen's case. Barry's elated.
> 
> Along an underwater continental shelf, Aquaman and Mera are in a violent battle with the last of the 7 Kingdoms – The Unseen! It explodes around tidal pools and active lava flows. Arthur has the 7th King on the ground, his trident at his throat. The 7th King tells him to kill him. Arthur says he wants an alliance, but the 7th King refuses. Arthur leaves, frustrated. The Last Kingdom refuses to unite.
> 
> In the Batcave, Cyborg upgrades the cave — even providing a female A.I. voice for Alfred, who has become a father figure of sorts. Looking at the empty cave around them, Cyborg as Alfred, "Why's he never home?" Alfred solemnly replies, "Because then he'd have to face himself."
> 
> *Batman and Lois on the hunt for Lex Luthor*
> 
> Batman moves deep into the Canadian wilderness, doing second, following up on a lead that Lex may have been sighted in one of the remote towns. He fights his way through a secret location only to discover not Lex Luthor hiding out — but the Riddler! Awake for days — maybe weeks — Riddler has a long unkempt beard, his fingers dirty, his rantings written across the walls of his cabin. He looks at Batman, a man possessed, "Luthor asked the question — I had to know the answer!"
> 
> Lois is also on Luthor's trail. She located Dr. Maru's lair in the Brazilian jungle. Lois writes everything in a journal, keeping it off-line and private. She grows pale as she realizes who Maru is… and what Lex might be up to — He's forming a team of his own.
> 
> Back in the Canadian wilderness, Batman faces off against the Riddler. He tells Bruce about how Lex came to him for information. Lex presented the Anti-Life Equation, the riddle of life itself— and the Riddler solved it! He knows what it can do. And once it's unlocked, Lex will make life meaningless. The Riddler raises a gun but points it at his own head. "Time to solve the last riddle…" Blamm! Batman's shocked as Riddler kills himself.
> 
> *The Justice League member unite with their families*
> 
> Wonder Woman and Menalippe arrive in Themyscira. Diana's unsure what her mother's reaction will be… but a tearful and overjoyed Hippolyta embraces her. The Queen declares there will be a celebration unlike any other in Amazon history — her daughter is home!
> 
> In the oceans, Aquaman and Mera bring the final kingdom of the seven — The Unseen — into their alliance. For the first time since Atlantis sank, it is once again united!
> 
> In Central City, for the first time since he was a kid there is no wall of glass between Barry and his father. Henry Allen is released from prison, exonerated. Barry's about to tell his father who he is.
> 
> In Metropolis, Lois returns to Superman, tells him she will accept Clark is gone, but she has to go, still on the trail of Lex.
> 
> In Gotham, Batman returns from the wilderness, shaken by the Riddler's proclamation.
> 
> INTERCUT WITH Lois discovering from General Swanwick that Lex has the three mother boxes "oh no…"
> 
> *Lex activates his plan*
> 
> At the Three Rivers, helicopters survey the area — Lex is on the scene, his team elsewhere but in contact with him Lex activates the boxes, his true plan — to destroy the Justice League and take this secret power call the Anti-Life Equation for his own. It will give him power over all living life. The Anti-Life Equation glows as Lex turns on the boxes— Cyborg "blinks," feeling a horrible emptiness as the influx of data stops for the first time since he first went online.
> 
> And a boom tube erupts in front of Lex, surprising him! Emerging from the portal, Desaad— the horrific, sadistic servant of his master — Darkseid, who emerges behind him. Darkseid, takes the power of the Anti-Life Equation for himself!
> 
> *Superman vs. Darkseid*
> 
> In the Batcave, Superman, Batman, and Lois regroup. They learn of Darkseid's arrival. Superman tells Batman that this is a fight among the gods. "She's my world," he tells Bruce, "Protect her." Superman flies off to confront Darkseid—
> 
> After Superman leaves, Bruce and Lois argue — Bruce knows she's pregnant. Lois ends the argument by telling Bruce, "You're not the father." She tries to tell Bruce about what she's discovered with what Lex is planning, but he won't listen —
> 
> At the Three Rivers, taking in Darkseid's arrival Lex tells Darkseid that Darkseid has the power to kill Superman. Darkseid moves forward, acknowledging Lex. He says to Lex, "I don't want him dead, I want Superman to submit." "The girl," says Lex. She's the key to breaking his spirit.
> 
> *Superman arrives and a battle with Darkseid erupts!*
> 
> But Darkseid booms to Lois — the Batcave collapsing around her and Batman at his arrival. Bruce looks down at Darkseid and Lois from behind the glass wall above. Darkseid stares at Lois. Bruce is overwhelmed. What can he do?
> 
> Superman flies at incredible speed to Gotham. He arrives just in time to see Darkseid unleashing his Omega Beams from his eyes — turning Lois into ash!
> 
> Superman cries out, his soul shatters. Grief-stricken, he moves to tear Darkseid apart, but Darkseid gazes at him, the power of the Anti-Life coursing through his veins —Superman stops, his mind infected by Darkseid. Bruce watches it all in horror. Superman grabs his head in pain, eyes burning…
> 
> *The Justice League under attack*
> 
> Before Lois is able to warn everyone, Lex signals his team to attack!
> 
> On Themyscira, Dr. Maru unleashes a chemical gas that covers the island — and kills the Amazons, even Diana who dies in her mother's arms. Maru dies herself, a sick and twisted smile on her face.
> 
> In Atlantis, Orm and Black Manta attack the coronation — killing Arthur, Mera barely surviving herself, a cut across her face.
> In Central City, Len attacks Flash with his amped up weapons, courtesy of Luthor. Cyborg is blown apart saving Barry, losing his lower half.
> 
> Back at the Batcave, Batman watches in horror as Darkseid takes full control of Superman. Superman turns on Batman and he barely escapes!
> 
> Lex believes he's won, but comes face-to-face with Superman. He looks at Lex with burning red eyes — and lights him on fire.
> As Lex screams, The world goes red and — cut to:
> 
> *Five Years Later*
> 
> Sand dunes. Smoldering solar pits. Gothic spires rising from the desert. Once, this was Gotham. Now, like the rest of Earth, it belongs to Darkseid.
> 
> Coming over the dune, post-apocalyptic Batman (as seen in BvS), with a ragtag army of rebels – the surviving members of the Justice League walk over the rise of a dune to see the dilapidated Wayne Manor. Batman leads them. Flash drags what's left of Cyborg behind him. Bruce looks up to the sky, grimly, "We need to get inside before night. He's coming…"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *END PART ONE*






> *JUSTICE LEAGUE 2A (2020)*​*Green Lantern comes to a post-Darkseid Earth*
> 
> We open by introducing Green Lantern to the Justice League film universe. He's inside his ship crashing to Earth, desperately trying to make contact with someone —anyone. But there's no response, only static.
> 
> The ship crashes hard. Disoriented, Lantern hears someone outside, opening the door. A silhouette figure peers in — it's Batman.
> 
> Opening on the five years later Earth seen at the end of Justice League 2, parademons conveyer onto the ship, Batman defending Lantern. Then an unexpected ally assists Batman — Deadshot, firing at the parademons — in this post-Darkseid world, Deadshot is teamed-up with the Dark Knight.
> 
> You can read the rest at the link...


----------



## Pumbaa

The Snyder Cut and Tom & Jerry are apparently mostly the same as far as movies go. 









						‘Justice League’ Surprises Some HBO Max Subscribers With Accidental Debut
					

The anticipated four-hour cut from director Zack Snyder played for some users who attempt to access ‘Tom & Jerry.’




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

It's the Tom, Jerry and Snyder cut. The Justice League tries to protect Jerry, but Tom has forged an alliance with Darkseid. Chaos ensues.


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> It's the Tom, Jerry and Snyder cut. The Justice League tries to protect Jerry, but Tom has forged an alliance with Darkseid. Chaos ensues.



Spoiler: Tweety is making a cameo! Tom is the one trying to uphold law and order and the rule of law, while Jerry is an agent of chaos.


----------



## SuperMatt

Pumbaa said:


> Spoiler: Tweety is making a cameo! Tom is the one trying to uphold law and order and the rule of law, while Jerry is an agent of chaos.



Jerry becomes a super-mouse in one episode I recall - he drank some special milk then he got super strength. Must be the basis for this movie...


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> Jerry becomes a super-mouse in one episode I recall - he drank some special milk then he got super strength. Must be the basis for this movie...



Pretty sure that episode wasn’t shot by Joss Whedon, so there is a chance it’ll be remastered and part of the cut!

I’m sure all true fans remember Fuzzy the Krypto Mouse fondly, so it must be Snyder paying homage. I’m very excited! Otherwise I’ll start a petition for a proper remake of the Snyder Cut! We deserve this. Snyder owes us!


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> I wonder what the fanbase response will be to this?



Okay, I'll go first. Wandering in where angels fear to tread.

It's an interesting idea, and my personal feelings about it are a little mixed.

I'm a fairly stodgy traditionalist where heroes are concerned. I was highly annoyed when Jim Phelps, who was a good guy on TV's _Mission: Impossible_, was turned into a villain in the first movie, for example. There was no point to it other than wiping away any trace of the old so that it could become the Tom Cruise show.

I'm also not much in favor of changing traditionally white male characters to black, women, Hispanic or whatever, just to prove you're woke. If that makes me racist in some people's eyes...well, who knows? Maybe a little part of me is. But to me, race/gender-swapping smacks a little of pandering. It's not horrible, it's just a lazy way of introducing diversity to comic books and movies. It's a lot harder to come up with an _original_ minority hero than it is to co-opt an existing one. It can be done, however, and done well. See: Black Panther.

Now, Superman may be an interesting exception, simply because he's from another world. Assuming the actor will be portraying Clark Kent...who's to say Kryptonians weren't black? The idea of Superman's apart-ness, being _among_ us but not _one_ of us, has obviously been explored before. This could only play well into that concept. To me, Superman's predominant characteristic isn't as much his skin color as it is the fact that he's the world's biggest Boy Scout. I think as long as they play it _that_ way, this could be a good movie. As always, execution will count for a lot.

I do hear, however, they might go the route of having him be an alternate-Earth Superman, a guy named Calvin Ellis. I really don't know anything about the character, so I can't really address that. I just know that either way, white nationalist types will probably be incensed at what they view as yet another example of political correctness gone loco, while the rest of us will just deal and enjoy the movie _as long as it's a good movie_.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Early reviews are in, and so far they’re pretty good. One is positively ecstatic.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371199563437080576/​
I just hope that after all this time it’s not a letdown. I hate it when a movie is preceded by months of fan-based hype, only to fall short of it. (“Snakes On a Plane”, anyone?)


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> Early reviews are in, and so far they’re pretty good. One is positively ecstatic.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371198927404404739/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371199563437080576/​
> I just hope that after all this time it’s not a letdown. I hate it when a movie is preceded by months of fan-based hype, only to fall short of it. (“Snakes On a Plane”, anyone?)



You've read different reviews then I have.   

My first one read still wonders why it was done, because of what's done in the movie & the pointlessness ( I don't want to give it away ) of it all.

Others just say it's a longer film.  With that runtime, things are of course expanded story wise, but it doesn't necessarily make it a good film.   Just a better film than was released.  In all honesty the bar to hit for a better film then the one released is so low, I can't think of an analogy that doesn't break the laws of physics to describe how easy that would be to reach.



> Zack Snyder's Justice League Review: Overly Long, An Improved 3rd Act
> 
> 
> Zack Snyder's Justice League is painfully overlong at just over four hours which is only made worse by the terrible pacing. While the third act is much
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com





> Zack Snyder’s Justice League does right by Cyborg but no one else
> 
> 
> The four-hour cut offers fans more, but still isn’t a great movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com





> Zack Snyder's Embellishments Make Justice League Better, Stranger
> 
> 
> After many years, Zack Snyder's fabled cut of Warner Bros' Justice League is coming to HBO Max—and it's a strange beast. A bigger but tougher take on the movie we already saw in 2017, for better and worse. It stars Ben Affleck, Gal Gadot, and Henry Cavill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> io9.gizmodo.com





> Zack Snyder's Justice League Review
> 
> 
> Justice League: The Snyder Cut is a cold and it’s a very broken hallelujah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.denofgeek.com




I think what will separate one's views of the film is if one is aware of the backstory to it.  How important the man Zack Snyder is to that story.  Also how important a branch of fandom is to the fact that the film even exists.  Meaning if you're a Snyderbronie the movie is already a success even before you've watched it.  If you judge it by the baggage of some of the more toxic bronies, not so much.  What is a repeated question in many reviews is what this film itself tells those fans?  There's also of course Snyder's interpretation of the DC Universe and whether it's ultimate successful.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m trying not to get too revved up in advance, but the final pre-release trailer looks awesome.


----------



## Alli

I will be watching it with no preconceptions, and strictly as entertainment for the sake of entertainment.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I will be watching it with no preconceptions, and strictly as entertainment for the sake of entertainment.



Amen to that!

Fully agree with strictly as entertainment for the sake of entertainment. I would very much like to watch it with no preconceptions but I’m only human... Will try my best though, I usually enjoy things more that way.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, I spent this afternoon watching ZSJL in two two-hour chunks. I posted my lengthier thoughts about the movie here. But it's a much different movie than the original, and a much better one. Zack Snyder approaches this film as if it's his _magnum opus_, and it shows on the screen.

I gotta hand it to him. He teased out first some information about his version, then some diagrams, then some stills, then some short clips. He really knew how to build up a fan campaign to get this film made. And it was worth it.


----------



## Pumbaa

I’ve made it through the first two hours. Saving the rest for tomorrow. Trying not to make up my mind until I’ve seen all four hours of ... entertainment.


----------



## Alli

We sat through all 4 hours last night. Gotta say that the time flew by. I think it was faster than the 3 hours of Infinity War. Other than occasionally having to remind my husband who various characters were and their relationships to each other, it was a great watch. 

The epilogue was too long. That is my only real complaint. It could have been cut in half. Would have been nice if the “Martian Manhunter” had offered help earlier. But I guess he only made an appearance to set up the next movie.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Earlier in the thread, Jay mentioned this story:









						Zack Snyder's Plans For Justice League Sequel, Illustrated By Jim Lee
					

In 2016, Zack Snyder, Chris Terrio, and Jim Lee put together this plan for the sequels to the Justice League movie, and before the original movie was



					bleedingcool.com
				



​
It totally lays out where Snyder was going to go from the epilogue onward. (If you hold out hope these movies still might come out, don't click on that link. Snyder says he's also contemplating telling the full story in book form.)

Anyway. Snyder's movie does have the feel of a multi-part superhero epic, and based on that, I would *totally* go see those other movies. ZSJL went by fast for me, too. It was four hours, but never once was I bored, even during the scenes I'd already seen in the 2017 release. I've sat through movies that were _two_ hours that had me frequently glancing at my watch.

Unlike Jay, I'm even down with the Batman/Lois storyline, especially since that explains the scene in BvS where Flash tells Batman that "Lois is the key."



Spoiler: One thing Jay would NOT be down with...



The scene where Batman tells Joker, "I will fucking kill you."

Batman never says something he doesn't mean.



This has been an amazing ride. Not only did fan pressure get this film made, but it actually turned a lousy film into a great one. That says everything you know about how studios can fuck up one man's artistic vision.

As I write this, the film has an 8.5/10 rating on IMDb and a 96% positive audience rating on Rotten Tomatoes. I know that initially the fans are going to bombard those sites with reviews, but I don't really expect them to go down much.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> Earlier in the thread, Jay mentioned this story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack Snyder's Plans For Justice League Sequel, Illustrated By Jim Lee
> 
> 
> In 2016, Zack Snyder, Chris Terrio, and Jim Lee put together this plan for the sequels to the Justice League movie, and before the original movie was
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It totally lays out where Snyder was going to go from the epilogue onward. (If you hold out hope these movies still might come out, don't click on that link. Snyder says he's also contemplating telling the full story in book form.)
> 
> Anyway. Snyder's movie does have the feel of a multi-part superhero epic, and based on that, I would *totally* go see those other movies. ZSJL went by fast for me, too. It was four hours, but never once was I bored, even during the scenes I'd already seen in the 2017 release. I've sat through movies that were _two_ hours that had me frequently glancing at my watch.
> 
> Unlike Jay, I'm even down with the Batman/Lois storyline, especially since that explains the scene in BvS where Flash tells Batman that "Lois is the key."
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: One thing Jay would NOT be down with...
> 
> 
> 
> The scene where Batman tells Joker, "I will fucking kill you."
> 
> Batman never says something he doesn't mean.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been an amazing ride. Not only did fan pressure get this film made, but it actually turned a lousy film into a great one. That says everything you know about how studios can fuck up one man's artistic vision.
> 
> As I write this, the film has an 8.5/10 rating on IMDb and a 96% positive audience rating on Rotten Tomatoes. I know that initially the fans are going to bombard those sites with reviews, but I don't really expect them to go down much.



My biggest complaint with the Snyder movies, remains his approach to Batman.

Batman is the smartest guy in the room always.  In these movies, Batman is a guy dressed in a silly suit, completely out of place.  Literally one of the source materials being copped by Snyder, has Batman facing Darkseid solo.  

Batman is NOT a guy in a silly suit shooting guns.  That was the Phantom.  The Shadow at least dressed up.

As a big Batman fan, that always takes me completely out of the Snyder films,


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Batman is the smartest guy in the room always. In these movies, Batman is a guy dressed in a silly suit, completely out of place. Literally one of the source materials being copped by Snyder, has Batman facing Darkseid solo.



One of my favorite lines in the movie, when asked what his superpower is Bruce Wayne replies “I’m really rich.”


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> One of my favorite lines in the movie, when asked what his superpower is Bruce Wayne replies “I’m really rich.”



Yeah.

From a Snyder viewpoint, that is a super power.

From the actual character viewpoint, it *was** a convenience.

In the books, they made a great case that even though he is Superman, Superman respects how formidable Batman is.  Which is why in the books he gives Bruce some kryptonite, because out of EVERYONE else he knows Batman will figure out how to take out Superman when others would fail.



** *_I said was, because Bruce has since lost his fortune and in the books works out of the basement of the house of a conspiracy nut.  Yes, true.  More fun, the architect for Bruce's current state, looks like a comic book knock off of Steve Jobs.  Bruce's fortune was stolen by of all people Catwoman pulling her greatest theft, while working with the Joker and Bats rogue gallery.  But that's comic book geek stuff... 





Simon Saint_


----------



## Thomas Veil

Since ZSJL left me wanting more, I went back to “Batman v. Superman - Ultimate Edition”, which I’d never seen before. It too is an improved movie, which to me proves that while Snyder is not perfect, the bigger culprit here is Warner forcing him to cut down his movies to fit a predetermined length.

Snyder is obviously not that kind of director. Like Stephen King, his style of storytelling is grandiose and involved. There’s an article here that explains the differences, but one in particular relates directly to “Justice League”...

Remember the scene where Luthor, in jail, says that the bell has rung and something is coming from space? How did Luthor know that? Well, here we see the Kryptonian ship clearly show him (and us) an image of Steppenwolfe. Now it makes more sense!

There are several other scenes which make the actions more clearly motivated instead of seeming like the result of some kind of prescience.

I do admit that unlike ZSJL, the first half of this edition of BvS is slow. It’s still worth checking out, though, for its improved coherence.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> Since ZSJL left me wanting more, I went back to “Batman v. Superman - Ultimate Edition”, which I’d never seen before. It too is an improved movie, which to me proves that while Snyder is not perfect, the bigger culprit here is Warner forcing him to cut down his movies to fit a predetermined length.
> 
> Snyder is obviously not that kind of director. Like Stephen King, his style of storytelling is grandiose and involved. There’s an article here that explains the differences, but one in particular relates directly to “Justice League”...
> 
> Remember the scene where Luthor, in jail, says that the bell has rung and something is coming from space? How did Luthor know that? Well, here we see the Kryptonian ship clearly show him (and us) an image of Steppenwolfe. Now it makes more sense!
> 
> There are several other scenes which make the actions more clearly motivated instead of seeming like the result of some kind of prescience.
> 
> I do admit that unlike ZSJL, the first half of this edition of BvS is slow. It’s still worth checking out, though, for its improved coherence.



I believe if you read the reviews I posted and more, most think the movie is better for it's length now. The problem of course that most also realize Snyder needs someone to edit his films to a length that's profitable in a movie theatre.  Remember, one reason we get 2 hour or less movies was that theaters want the most showings they can get in a day.  Four hour cuts, cut into showings.  In Snyder's case, a four cut also includes A LOT of extra stuff & fetishizing.  See any Snyder film that has the bullet casings hitting the floor in slo mo.

There was a tweet in my timeline that had me laughing.  It said some DC Staffers did a group watch of the Snyder cut and they made it a drinking game.  They had to take shots every time there was slo mo or lens flare.

They haven't finished the movie yet.

Snyder needs someone to help him focus on story & reduce when he gets carried away with showing off his visuals.

I lump him with Michael Bay & JJ Abrams where you know there's a laundry list of visuals that HAVE to be hit before the movie ends.

Did execs interfere?  Oh they most definitely did, when BVsS tanked.  I also believe the fact that they rushed into BVsS is the execs fault.  There should have been a Superman film, Batman film (_ technically according to their timeline Batman first, Superman second, WW is interchangeable because of her ALWAY having been around _), Wonder Woman film, and THEN Justice League.  The escalation of the stakes makes more sense with costumed guy who ( _for almost a decade? _) fights guy in clown make up & a suit that kills people in worst crime ridden city EVAH.  To guy in cape who fights other aliens that levels a city.  Then they clash  & meet someone as formidable if not more in WW in that film, and we learn about her afterward.  But WB execs wanted to skip to the payoff that Feige & Marvel built to.  So we had a film that was overly crammed that was just a set up for Justice League.  No organic growth whatsover, just concern for the quick cash grab payoff.  When that crapped the bed, execs panicked, and tried to course correct when they couldn't steer left on a Nascar track.  So we got desperation, tragedy, & Josh Whedon.  Which we would finally end up with no plan whatsover, and just make films.

Which has so far, worked for them with WW and Shazam / true Captain Marvel.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1373478542449680385/





The Snyder cut opens up other issues though, as the Snyder Bros see this as some kind of triumph, and are calling for a JL Gray edition, and because Snyder teased a tease he knows he couldn't fill, claims of continuing in a comic book... maybe.  Which of course is playing the rubes for a return to the actual films, that WB execs won't have the stomach to foot the bill.


----------



## JayMysteri0

As I predicted, the new thing trending on Twitter, "Restore the Snyder Verse".  Why?  Because Snyder himself intentionally opened THAT door.



> DC and Warner Bros. Have No Intentions to #RestoreTheSnyderVerse
> 
> 
> WarnerMedia Studios CEO Ann Sarnoff says that Warner Bros. and DC have no intentions to #RestoreTheSnyderVerse or to #ReleaseTheAyerCut.
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com





> In a move that makes *Zack Snyder* look like a bit of a jerk, the thing that everyone has been saying for months has been said again; Warner Bros. has no intention to #RestoreTheSnyderVerse. We have known since September that Warner Bros. has been very clear that they don't have any intention of bringing back Snyder's version of the DC Universe. They gave him the freedom, and $70M, to end his cut on his own terms, with multiple people saying that this is it. Snyder took that freedom and $70M and decided to end the movie on a massive cliffhanger when no one in upper management wants to make more of these movies, which was kind of a dick move to the fans that got Snyder said freedom and $70M. _Justice League_ is a movie that went over budget and underperformed at the box office during round one only to have an additional $70M, not including any marketing for _Zack Snyder's Justice League, _thrown at it for the HBO Max release. If there was any profit made here was minimal at best. So it stands to reason that everyone wants to move on, and according to WarnerMedia Studios CEO *Ann Sarnoff* in a new interview with Variety, they have no plans to #RestoreTheSnyderVerse.





> I appreciate that they love Zack's work and we are very thankful for his many contributions to DC. We're just so happy that he could bring his cut of the "Justice League" to life because that wasn't in the plan until about a year ago. With that comes the completion of his trilogy. We're very happy we've done this, but we're very excited about the plans we have for all the multi-dimensional DC characters that are being developed right now.





> Sarnoff went on to say that "we won't be developing David Ayer's cut" of _Suicide Squad,_ which became another point that DC fans were trying to make happen online. It very much sounds like DC and Warner Bros. is ready to move on from the Snyder side of the Universe. When asked about the plans for the DC Universe going forward, Sarnoff talked about how "siloed" the DC universe was before she came on, and she wants to make it bigger and across multiple platforms.
> 
> We've got an incredible group of creators — television series creators, Max series creators, feature film creators — who are basically broadening the base of the talent that we work with on DC because we're so excited about the potential to build out the DC multiverse. It's one of the reasons why I was hired almost two years ago. The before-and-after was it was a very siloed organization with no connectivity between the businesses. DC was being developed, but in a kind of monolithic way in each division. My mantra coming in was to make it bigger and broader and we really want to surprise and delight the fans with more connective tissue across the various media and platforms. I'm talking movies, HBO Max, television and our games division.



If you aren't aware or really looked, The Suicide Squad is basically 2 different movies taped together.  This happened because the version Ayers was doing was darker ( irony incoming ), but a trailer was made to promote the film & the people who made it made it to song 'Ballroom Blitz'.  Which became a hit.






Which opened the door to the executive indecision and change in tone to a movie like THAT trailer.  There's been a call following the Snyder Bros campaign, to do the same for the original version Ayers intended.

I personally would like to see THAT Ayers version of Suicide Squad, but I'm good if I don't.

Anyways...



> Finally, Saroff condemned the actions of the toxic side of the Snyder Cut fanbase, saying that they are not tolerating that sort of behavior and they want the DC fandom to be positive.
> 
> We're not tolerating any of that. That behavior is reprehensible no matter what franchise you're talking about or what business you're talking about. It's completely unacceptable. I'm very disappointed in the fans that have chosen to go to that negative place with regard to DC, with regard to some of our executives. It's just disappointing because we want this to be a safe place to be. We want DC to be a fandom that feels safe and inclusive. We want people to be able to speak up for the things they love, but we don't want it to be a culture of cancelling things that any small faction isn't happy with. We are not about that. We are about positivity and celebration.
> 
> DC and Warner Bros. sound like they have made the decision to move on from the Snyder side of the DC Universe, and they have been saying this for several months now, so it shouldn't be a surprise. For Snyder to know that and to still end _Zack Snyder's Justice League_ on a cliffhanger but also to make the only new footage he shot to be teasing a movie no one wants to make? It's a dick move, and there isn't any getting around it. Warner Bros. listened once, but it sounds like no one should expect their hashtags to work a second time.




AT&T Warner in move intended to draw people to their mish mosh new streaming service of their old streaming serviceS made a gamble ( that I believe has worked ) to addressing to a fanbase.  The problem is that fanbase isn't going to stop with just THIS film, especially if you going to make Justice League Gray.  It's teasing a very rabid fanbase, but not wanting to deal with the fallout from that small few who go to far.

I haven't made my thru the whole film yet to make a review.  I've been watching it on my iPad Pro, where the aspect ration fits comfortably and I get Dolby Atmos.  

My feelings so far...

In the comics, Darkseid searches the cosmos for the Anti Life Equation, willing to destroy or torture for it.

Now the perfect torture has been created.  Making anyone watch the Snyder Cut a 2nd time IN FULL would make them give up the Anti Life Equation happily.

This D@MN thing is long.  So much slo mo / music videos ( I'm looking at the very long intro of Barry & Iris West ), makes it feel like work.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Can somebody explain what that (overly long) dream sequence was supposed to be about?  To me it made absolutely no sense.  

I'm sure this was mentioned, but the end was a little Return of the Kingy.  If I saw it in the theater I probably would have gotten out of my chair at least twice only to have to sit my ass back down because it wasn't over yet.  Maybe over the course of 3 movies like Avengers he felt it was justified, but I wasn't feeling it.  In fact, I'd knock a star off the rating for that maneuver.


----------



## Edd

Finished it. It’s an improvement for sure. But, not worth it artistically, IMO. I like that they did it, but Snyder’s take on DC doesn’t work for me. My favorite thing he’s done is Watchmen, which is also DC but you get what I’m saying.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I really didn’t care for Warner’s corporatespeak. They don’t have to make the other movies, but don’t tell us this completes Snyder’s “trilogy” when his story spanned five movies and only the JL ones could be truly thought of as a trilogy.

And don’t say you’re happy to release Snyder’s version when you fought it for two years until your AT&T overlords told you to do it.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Can somebody explain what that (overly long) dream sequence was supposed to be about?  To me it made absolutely no sense.



It was a premonition of disaster to come. Vanity Fair lays out the whole story here...








						Zack Snyder Explains That Enigmatic ‘Justice League’ Ending
					

The director on the conclusion to the #SnyderCut, which sets up two movies that may never be made.




					www.vanityfair.com
				



...but long story short, Darkseid eventually does conquer Earth and the Justice League gets a chance at a do-over.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> I really didn’t care for Warner’s corporatespeak. They don’t have to make the other movies, but don’t tell us this completes Snyder’s “trilogy” when his story spanned five movies and only the JL ones could be truly thought of as a trilogy.
> 
> And don’t say you’re happy to release Snyder’s version when you fought it for two years until your AT&T overlords told you to do it.
> 
> 
> It was a premonition of disaster to come. Vanity Fair lays out the whole story here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack Snyder Explains That Enigmatic ‘Justice League’ Ending
> 
> 
> The director on the conclusion to the #SnyderCut, which sets up two movies that may never be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but long story short, Darkseid eventually does conquer Earth and the Justice League gets a chance at a do-over.



That's just it though, WB's "corporate speak" is their's to make, because it is THEIR property.  It isn't Zack Snyder's property.  It isn't the Snyder Bros property.  It isn't comic book fans property.  It's WB's and they do what they want with that property for their own profit.  A decision was beginning to form with Batman Vs Superman's performance that involvement or a change in direction was necessary.  The whole mess that became Justice League, it's performance, & Wonder Woman's success pretty much insured that direction wasn't to their liking.   Shazam doing well, reinforced the execs thinking.

I'm not saying the execs are right.  I'm just saying it's their property now to do with as they wish.  What they do is for their careers, the company, and it's stock holders.  Not for Zack Snyder or his version of their property.

This is the door that was opened with this project.  It's also why the ending added on was unfair on Snyder's part.

Something execs also have to contend with is the fandom behind this, and Zack Snyder himself not having settled on his own story.



> Zack Snyder Fixes a Major Reveal In Proposed Justice League Sequels
> 
> 
> We almost had alove traingle betweem Batman, Superman and Lois, but thankfully Justice League director Zack Snyder opted for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com




I'm not quoting the story, as to avoid spoilers.  Only read the article if you know the movie, and some of the plans afterward.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> I really didn’t care for Warner’s corporatespeak. They don’t have to make the other movies, but don’t tell us this completes Snyder’s “trilogy” when his story spanned five movies and only the JL ones could be truly thought of as a trilogy.
> 
> And don’t say you’re happy to release Snyder’s version when you fought it for two years until your AT&T overlords told you to do it.
> 
> 
> It was a premonition of disaster to come. Vanity Fair lays out the whole story here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack Snyder Explains That Enigmatic ‘Justice League’ Ending
> 
> 
> The director on the conclusion to the #SnyderCut, which sets up two movies that may never be made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vanityfair.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but long story short, Darkseid eventually does conquer Earth and the Justice League gets a chance at a do-over.




Thanks for the link. I think the length of it even qualifies as a Snyder Cut.

In related news









						Warner Brothers Releases Extended Snyder-Cut ‘Justice League’ Poster
					

LOS ANGELES—Calling it an expansive new take on the DC Universe that would satisfy fans for years to come, Warner Bros. offered a statement Thursday confirming the official release of the Snyder Cut Justice League poster. “Zack always wanted Justice League’s poster to be much longer  than its...




					entertainment.theonion.com


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL. That’s not a perfect deep fake, but it’s pretty damn close.

And a funny routine. Like Colbert, I find the Deathstroke/Deadpool/Deadshot thing hard to keep track of.

...Never mind _this_ guy...

​
...who at least wears a different costume.  

And I don’t even _try_ to keep up with what part of Marvel is or is not owned by Disney or Fox or whoever. 

(Please don’t try to explain it. I’ll just get a headache.)


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> LOL. That’s not a perfect deep fake, but it’s pretty damn close.
> 
> And a funny routine. Like Colbert, I find the Deathstroke/Deadpool/Deadshot thing hard to keep track of.
> 
> ...Never mind _this_ guy...
> 
> View attachment 4131​
> ...who at least wears a different costume.
> 
> And I don’t even _try_ to keep up with what part of Marvel is or is not owned by Disney or Fox or whoever.
> 
> (Please don’t try to explain it. I’ll just get a headache.)



Well...  just to clarify...

Deadman is at least really dead, and wears a legit onesie.

He & Deadshot were also around a decade or two before Deadpool or Deathstroke.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yeah, that was back when I was young and read more comics. Boston Brand. I always thought that was a good character and storyline.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Edd

Thomas Veil said:


> LOL. That’s not a perfect deep fake, but it’s pretty damn close.
> 
> And a funny routine. Like Colbert, I find the Deathstroke/Deadpool/Deadshot thing hard to keep track of.
> 
> ...Never mind _this_ guy...
> 
> View attachment 4131​
> ...who at least wears a different costume.
> 
> And I don’t even _try_ to keep up with what part of Marvel is or is not owned by Disney or Fox or whoever.
> 
> (Please don’t try to explain it. I’ll just get a headache.)



Since Disney bought Fox, you don’t need to track it. Should be interesting, what they come up with. 

On a side note, I’m curious to see what they do with Blade. Should be fun.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

The previous one I posted was made before the movie came out.  This one was released a couple days ago and is even more


----------

